# Fountain pen and blank



## Rocky1247 (May 28, 2015)

I am looking for an up scaled fountain pen and blank for a dear friend. Anyone have any suggestions. I think I would like the blank to be black pearl.


----------



## jsolie (May 28, 2015)

The Jr. Arron is really nice, a lot of pics of them have been posted lately.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> I am looking for an up scaled fountain pen and blank for a dear friend. Anyone have any suggestions. I think I would like the blank to be black pearl.


How upscale?  Upscale is a very broad range of kits and prices.


----------



## jimm1 (May 28, 2015)

Check out John David's offerings at: www.signaturepensupply.com


----------



## magpens (May 28, 2015)

I would also vote for the Jr. Aaron


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2015)

Maybe I'm just harder to please then some other posters, but I personally don't think the jr Aaron can hold a candle to the Jr Emperor.  

Jr Aaron is a nice enough pen With a little more bling than a Jr Gent 2 but not enough to excite me.  I guess that's why I asked how upscale the OP wanted to get. The Jr Aaron price wise is about the bottem end of the pens considered up scale and in my opinion belongs right there. exoticBlanks sells Jr Emperor.


----------



## jeremiahhix (May 28, 2015)

*Jr. Aaron*

I vote for the Jr Aaron as well. I have bought and made over a dozen of them and have had flawless success with them. They have a great Black titanium. Rhodium finish on the metal works with a great clip. I feel they are underpriced for what you are getting. Sorry but I don't always base it off of price. I base my purchases off of the quality of the pen itself. The high quality finish, a great spring steel clip that flexes well over thicker shirt pockets and a smooth threading system makes it a up scaled pen in my books. I sell Gillette Fusion razors for $25 each when other people sell them for $45-50 each, same finish, same wood but I use them as something to pull people into my store. That doesn't make it any less quality than the same razor that someone else sells. It is my one "give back to the community" product I offer at a great price.


----------



## edstreet (May 28, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> Maybe I'm just harder to please then some other posters, but I personally don't think the jr Aaron can hold a candle to the Jr Emperor.
> 
> Jr Aaron is a nice enough pen With a little more bling than a Jr Gent 2 but not enough to excite me.  I guess that's why I asked how upscale the OP wanted to get. The Jr Aaron price wise is about the bottem end of the pens considered up scale and in my opinion belongs right there. exoticBlanks sells Jr Emperor.



May I remind you that Dayacom makes *BOTH* the Aaron AND the Jr Emperor?  They are also made on the same machines by the same people.  


However .... The Jr Aaron that everyone is mentioning uses a YOWO #6 nib and not the standard #5.5 nib that the Jr series is known for.  In the fountain pen community the #6 nib is _*king*_, all else is sub par, including the #5.5 nibs.

Bling wise yes you can say 'my opinion ....'.  Quite valid point and nothing to argue with there 

'Upscale' wise yes the Jr Aaron uses the upscale #6 YOWO nib.
'Upscale' wise yes the Jr Aaron uses the new generation tube and end coupler.

There are a number of 'upscale' selections that you can pick from, it's all a matter of taste and preference.







Truth be told the emperor is more of the 'mid range' of the Gent series class.  Also there are 5 vendors out there that stocks and sells the Emperor's.


----------



## jondavidj (May 28, 2015)

Rocky, 

I would vote for the Jr. Aaron and Jr. Antony. I carry both in Black Titanium Finish with a 6mm fountain nib as my daily pens. I made one with Watch Parts and the other with an M3 Metal blank and are the two I use daily. The clip is thicker and the lower barrel is longer than the Jr. Gent II or Jr. Statesman. If you would like to see pictures I will be happy to show them to you. 

Please feel free to contact me directly if you need any help or have any questions. I have been a fountain pen user for a couple of years now. I will be happy to help. 

Good evening. 

Jon David Jones


----------



## edstreet (May 28, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> I am looking for an up scaled fountain pen and *blank *for a dear friend. Anyone have any suggestions. I think I would like the blank to be black pearl.



I am sorry that I overlooked the key critical word "BLANK".  I need to ask what type of blank are you thinking about?


----------



## Smitty37 (May 28, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I'm just harder to please then some other posters, but I personally don't think the jr Aaron can hold a candle to the Jr Emperor.
> ...


No you may not remind me that Dayacom makes both the Jr Emperor and the Jr Aaron - that did not influence my opinion one way or the other.  Ed the OP asked for opinions, I gave him mine.  You are free to give him yours.  You are not free to argue with mine.


----------



## edstreet (May 29, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> I am looking for an up scaled fountain pen and blank for a dear friend. Anyone have any suggestions. I think I would like the blank to be black pearl.



I have assembled a quick list of blanks that *may* meet your criteria.  


Tru-Stone Black Mother of pearl

Paua Abalone Blanks

 Ron's Paua Shell Blanks

Artisan Abalone Pen Blanks | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA

Mica Pearl Black Pearl 3/4 in. x 3/4 in. x 5 in. Pen Blank at Penn State Industries

Black Pearl Acrylic Pen Blank

Mystal blanks

M3 Metal Pen Blanks Turn on Wood Lathe

r and b crafts - tru-stone blanks

This should get you started in your quest and keep in mind to that these are just a measly scratch of the surface as to what is out there so there's really no need to one stop shop and narrow your field of selection.


----------



## jeremiahhix (May 29, 2015)

*Dayacom's Great Vine*

I am still waiting for someone to carry the Great Palace Vine from Dayacom.  I WILL buy one for myself if it happens! And it will remain mine! This is not one that I have found available anywhere though quite yet.  Maybe we can talk a company into buying 100 of them ;-) haha... Here's a link for you to drool over. ;-) http://www.dayacom.com.tw/product_02.php?product_id=1575&prod_item_id=11 

As for the other part of the question about the blank:
     I think a couple good options would be M3 and Ebonite.

As for the M3 I am in love with the Damascus myself but the Cobalt on a Jr Aaron looks amazing.  The term Mokume Gane means wood patterned metal which is the history of the Damascus Steel you see in all the high end stores.  M3 metals have managed to get the same look in a blank that you can turn on a wood lathe with regular wood turning tools.  They get into the science of it on their site if you are interested in it.  It is honestly a great educational read.  I'll attach a picture of that combo I turned a couple months ago of a Jr. Aaron in a Cobalt M3 blank.  Pictured is the nice 6mm Jowo nib that was mentioned earlier.  Here is a link to the M3 option.  You can get away with the 3/4 x 3/4 x 5 piece for it.  Dont waste your $$ on the 7/8" piece as you will just turn off the excess anyways.  Mokume Gane Blanks & Billets in Mokume Gane

For the Ebonite I think a double color Ebonite blank would suit a nice high end pen as well.  Here is a link to one good source although there are more:  Pipe Makers Emporium | Briar, Quality Stems & Pipe Making Accessories

My advice to you is don't just settle on one website that everyone says to buy from.  Shop around for the same kit from other sites as well.  For example the Emperor is carried by (as mentioned above) 5 or so stores.  Check out all of their pricing, customer support reviews ect.... At work we have been squashing the theory of doing it simply because that's the way everyone has been doing it.  I re-ask the question "but truly why are you doing it that way?"  My personnel working under me give a blank stare back.  I tell them (Law firm) to get into the U.S. codes and case law to search it out and then give me a reason why.  Apply this to every day life and you will unlock everything you do and open your mind outside the box.  Gather everyone's great opinions and advice and do your research.  

I am honestly anxious to see what you come up with and see the finished result as well as hear the response from your close friend.  I truly hope it goes well.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 29, 2015)

WOW Jeremiah, that Great Palace Vine is indeed a beautiful pen! 

IIRC, Smitty did try to run pre-production sale a bit ago. 

But at* $76.00 - $135.00 *per kit he just couldn't get enough takers.

Let me see if I can find the link....

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f159/look-over-113172/

Things might be a bit different now, maybe its worth another shot?


----------



## SteveG (May 29, 2015)

In hopes that Rocky1247 may be interested (i.e. thus not sidetracking this thread), I will say that I would commit to 5 minimum, maybe more, if others may want to put together a buy on the G P Vine kit.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2015)

SteveG said:


> In hopes that Rocky1247 may be interested (i.e. thus not sidetracking this thread), I will say that I would commit to 5 minimum, maybe more, if others may want to put together a buy on the G P Vine kit.


Delivery from Dayacom is now listed at 6 - 8 weeks after receipt of payment so it would not be very timely for Rocky1247 if he is in any kind of a hurry. Maybe I'll put out a feeler.


----------



## Rocky1247 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks all for your input.  This pen will be for a CEO of a multi-billion dollar company.  I want it to be the best of the best.


----------



## edstreet (May 29, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> Thanks all for your input.  This pen will be for a CEO of a multi-billion dollar company.  I want it to be the best of the best.




Yes but what is his personal preference?  The best of the best is highly subjective and when dealing with other people it is always very smart to approach things as they see the world, not as you see the world.  That way you can pick the perfect gift, something that gives more meaning than just any common item.  Something that is valued higher by them.


----------



## jondavidj (May 29, 2015)

Rocky - What state is the CEO in? I put together a Tuscany pen from Classic Nib and had Seamus Rooney make me a tru quarter blank wrapped with carbon fiber. Most of my high end pens are made like Jermiah's with a M3 Metal blank.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 29, 2015)

In all the posts here I am surprised that no one asked if the dear friend is male or female. That could lead to a huge difference in the type/size of pen to be recommended. 

Good Luck Rocky! I am sure that your CEO friend will really appreciate the pen you decide to make just for them!


----------



## jsolie (May 29, 2015)

Agree with Jon.  Depending on the industry, carbon fiber could look very nice.


----------



## Rocky1247 (May 29, 2015)

No specific blank, just looking for ideas.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> No specific blank, just looking for ideas.


You might want to look into Rotocrylic blanks - a fairly new concept that is drawing a lot of WOW!!! reviews right now. You might be able to get one that ties to the industry your friend is in....


----------



## edstreet (May 31, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> No specific blank, just looking for ideas.





Smitty37 said:


> Rocky1247 said:
> 
> 
> > No specific blank, just looking for ideas.
> ...



Any of those in black pearl?


----------



## PR_Princess (May 31, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Rocky1247 said:
> 
> 
> > No specific blank, just looking for ideas.
> ...



If it is not there currently, Jeff is always open to custom. So short answer - Yes!:biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (May 31, 2015)

Link please to the black pearl ones.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 31, 2015)

Read again Ed


----------



## edstreet (May 31, 2015)

Sorry, I still am unable to see any link posted to that work in black pearl like the OP was asking.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

edstreet said:


> Rocky1247 said:
> 
> 
> > *No specific blank, just looking for ideas*.
> ...


Ed, kindly stop looking for a fight and put a lid on it.  What I suggest is none of your business. But even given that, take notice that my post followed the one in red.


----------



## edstreet (May 31, 2015)

Charlie_W said:


> In all the posts here I am surprised that no one asked if the dear friend is male or female. That could lead to a huge difference in the type/size of pen to be recommended.
> 
> Good Luck Rocky! I am sure that your CEO friend will really appreciate the pen you decide to make just for them!



Correct!  The suggestions that I gave were rather generic to male or female and there is plenty of information that is not known about this.   This is why most of us is giving general listings for something around the guidelines that was given to us.


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Jun 2, 2015)

Rocky1247 said:


> Thanks all for your input.  This pen will be for a CEO of a multi-billion dollar company.  I want it to be the best of the best.


Have you been to Mike's site silverpenparts.com - Fountain Pens, he has silver kits that he manufactures.  These would be a special pen since they are an exclusive item from a well known pen designer.
As for the blank, that would depend on your customer,  I use acrylic blanks from Jeff Powers at Exotic Blanks :: Guest Artist's Blanks :: MasterScroller Artworks for my high end acrylic pens, but you may want to consider a nice dark exotic wood, I have 250 year old Balata from old San Juan or Cocobolo pubens about 200 years old.  Also you could find an exotic wood that may be linked to his heritage. The first one is From Jeff, the other is Maga with 2 acrylic inserts.  Maga is the tree that grows the national flower of Puerto Rico.


----------

